# Election is over-lets not get sidetracked



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Election is over, and whether people may like it or love it, we'd all better accept it! Let's get back to hunting/fishing topics!

What may be a serious topic, I read this morning that Zinke from Montana voted in favor of transferring 
Federal (OUR) land to states for their "management" or disposal. Wish I were smart enough to cutn paste the link.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Habitat Hugger said:


> Election is over, and whether people may like it or love it, we'd all better accept it! Let's get back to hunting/fishing topics!
> 
> What may be a serious topic, I read this morning that Zinke from Montana voted in favor of transferring
> Federal (OUR) land to states for their "management" or disposal. Wish I were smart enough to cutn paste the link.


Hmmm isn't that political. oke: I am happy you brought that up though. In the next few years thieves will come wanting out public lands. People like Bundy a rancher from Nevada. These people are the same group that in the past called themselves the Sagebrush Rebellion. Same animal different name. When people catch on to what an ahole you are you change your name. That's whats going on here with the "American Land Council". Simply a front to steal our public land. They talk about better access for hunters. They talk about the road closures on public land. I don't like all the road closures either, but it's being used as an excuse to steal the whole thing. What is better access. More roads? I'll bet. How much will the better access cost. That depends on how much the outfitter that leased it from the rancher is going to charge. Better access for only those with a fat enough wallet. I have said it before a sportsman for this is like a chicken for Colonel Sanders.

I don't think you can responsibly divorce politics from hunting and fishing. It's like burying your head in the sand while someone lifts your wallet. The above is a perfect example, and we can't trust either party.
"Never trust a republican with your public land. Never trust a democrat with your firearms."


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I split this topic in the hopes we had enough sportsmen to talk about this. It's very important if you plan on hunting ten years from now. If federal public land goes to the states it will be sold. No need applying for a mule deer license it will cost to much for access. If you think $100 a day per gun is expensive for pheasants start thinking ten times that for deer in the Badlands that once belonged to you.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I know this is scary.

The sad part is this has been going on for years. the "land grab". Just now it is getting attention on a national level.... because of the news coverage of bundy and the sagebrush rebellion.

I would never want it in the states hands. Because if the state budget is the "red" you will have all the elected officials saying, "sell some land".... or "lease out some land". Now with the "lease".... you need to be careful on how you word it.... because if you lease someone land... they then get most of the rights that go with it.... ie: access.

Here is something that most people don't know or think of. Lets say you are a retired farmer but want to keep the land in the family name. So you lease the land to another farmer (farmer b). You know that Farmer B could tell you not to set foot on your legally owned land!! Unless it is written in the lease. Because once you get that money and sign a typical lease... they have the right to keep you off if they chose too. The only way you have access is for "maintance". So if you want to walk the property to check fence lines... yep... but if you have a gun in your hand.... NOPE!!! Again only about .0001% of "Farmer B's" would kick the owner off the land because guess what... they wont have the lease next year. But it has happened. If you don't believe me that this is true.... Look at an apartment lease..... the owner of the apartment can only access that apartment to do "maintance". that is if rent is current.

NOw someone will argue that the state can write the "lease" allowing hunter access.... well with grazing and cattle.... that is again tricky. Because it is a business and we already have laws about firing weapons too close to building. Then all it would take is 1 dead cow that gets shot to cause an up roar. And no "rancher" would kill a cow to deny access for all... would they????

Or how about this.... cows need to be off the "leased" land by a certain date... Ok so the rancher does a "cattle drive"....ie: pushing all the wildlife onto a neighbors property... where they have a vested interest.... OH WAIT... that is happening now!!

Yeah this is what is scary!!! Sad part is that many presidents before could have put in a stop to this some how..... but haven't. Before anyone says I am blaming Obama.... I am not... I am saying many even before him... gwb, Clinton....etc... :bop:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> And no "rancher" would kill a cow to deny access for all... would they????


 I'm afraid more would than wouldn't.



> Or how about this.... cows need to be off the "leased" land by a certain date... Ok so the rancher does a "cattle drive"....ie: pushing all the wildlife onto a neighbors property... where they have a vested interest.... OH WAIT... that is happening now!!


 We run into something like that in Colorado. These guys set up camp about 100 yards from us. They made a shelter with clear plastic and turned it into a sauna. It fogged up pretty good which was lucky because they were sitting in their nude (and all drunk as skunks) with people driving by. Two days before season started and they were out riding horses with saddle bags full of liquor, and shooting pistols at rocks, squirrels, anything. We thought they were stupid hunters, but the day season opened they left. Seen their vehicles on the ranch south of the public land we were hunting. The fence that bordered it had old tires hanging on the fence about every 400 yards. Happened to look in one. There was all the liquor they were carrying in their saddle bags. I guess it was for clients hiking the ranch and hunting. Never really could figure out all the tires full of Vodka, Whiskey, and Rum. What we were sure of is that they were there to drive the elk onto the ranch.


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

IMO politics pertaining directly to the outdoors, hunting, fishing, public lands, outdoor bills in the legislature or congress is the only kinds of politics that should be allowed on this kind of website!
Not your brand of religiosity, hate filled political BS that too many so called sportsmen love so much these days
I gave up teaching hunter ed that I started doing in 1971 because IMO hunters/ fishermen ranks don't need any more of the current crop of greedy unprogressive anti science rabble rousers. Not all, but far too many IMO!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> unprogressive


 Progress is good ---------- if your going in the right direction. If your going in the wrong direction, not so good.


----------

